# xino-xano



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Una expressió que m'encanta és: *xino-xano*
* 
*L'etimologia és molt curiosa: [s. XX; de l'it. dial. _ciano-ciano_, variant genovesa de _piano-piano_ 'pla; calmós', reduplicat]

Com carai va passar al català del genovès??? que jo sàpiga no hi ha hagut una relació significativa entre Catalunya/Balears/València amb Gènova*??? . Es veu que es diu _xano-xano _també però jo no ho havia sentit mai així. 

Utilitzeu aquesta expressió? sembla una mica infantil no? no se si es diu en altres idiomes a part de l'italià clar.

Salutacions, Roi

*(a part que ens van _robar_ en Colom! je je / off-record  / és broma!  )


----------



## Laia

Infantil? Per què? Jo crec que no, no sé...

*xino-xano*... ho estic llegint i estic sentint parlar al meu pare...   ell ho diu molt, però jo no.

Jo dic "amb la calma"  (sí, sí, ho sé...)


----------



## diegodbs

En castellà "piano piano" és més o menys normal amb el sentit de "a poc a poc". Xino-xano, no.
De vegades he sentit, fins i tot, "piano piano si va lontano"


----------



## Laia

Ostres sí! *Piano piano* també es diu... 

P.D.: Suposo que sí que sona infantil, perquè ho he posat al google i m'han sortit tot de noms de sabateries infantils, escoles bressol, etc...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Ostres sí! *Piano piano* també es diu...
> 
> P.D.: Suposo que sí que sona infantil, perquè ho he posat al google i m'han sortit tot de noms de sabateries infantils, escoles bressol, etc...


home doncs sí, 
imagina't veure en Humphrey Bogart amb aquell posat dient-li a la Ingrid Bergman "anem _xino-xano_ cap a l'estació" no colaaaaaaaa!


----------



## betulina

Hola gent! Vet aquí el meu primer post! 

Xino-xano m'és molt natural i a més em sona molt bé, sobretot pel so de la x aquí, que m'encanta (això és xauxa!), però.......... no, no ho dic   segurament ho escriuria en segons quin text, però dir-ho, si no ho torno a dir si mai tinc fills... hehe 
Amb piano-piano, jo hi noto una diferència. Xino-xano jo només ho faria servir amb _caminar_, en canvi, piano-piano seria un equivalent de "a poc a poc", com dèieu, i ho faria servir més en general (fer les coses piano-piano, etc.)... si ho fes servir, clar..


----------



## Laia

Hola betulina, benvinguda!!
Ostres..., (perdona la indiscreció) d'on ets? Jo l'estic llegint ara en veu alta i em surt "chinu-chanu" enlloc de "shinu-shanu".
Amb *xauxa* això ja no em passa... sí que la pronuncio com tu dius  "xxxxxx"   jeje. A mi en aquest sentit sempre em va fer molta gràcia la paraula *xivarri*. La "x" en aquest cas la pronuncio com la "ch" castellana, però trobo que la paraula té el mateix encant que les altres dues, i, sí... sí que la trobo infantil, aquesta


----------



## Roi Marphille

és veritat! ara que hi penso..."xini-xano" es a servir més aviat per descriure un desplaçament, sobretot a peu! eh?
"hi anirem xino-xano, no cal estressar-se"
no diem "faig el treball d'anglès xino-xano per por a equivocar-me"

salut!


----------



## Laia

jajajaja... hem vist la llum!!  

al diccionari hi diu, literalment: 
_A poc a poc (aplicat al caminar)._

aiai


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola betulina, benvinguda!!
> Ostres..., (perdona la indiscreció) d'on ets? Jo l'estic llegint ara en veu alta i em surt "chinu-chanu" enlloc de "shinu-shanu".



Hola Laia, gràcies per la benvinguda!
Doncs sóc de Badalona..... català profund, ja veus..  Crec que això de la x és personal... ara mateix no tinc a mà ningú per comprovar-ho, però potser mon germà mateix ho diu com tu! Amb _xauxa_ ho deus dir sh perquè hi ha l'altra de seguida (bueno, m'ho he inventat.. ). A mi m'agrada molt aquest so: xauxa, xarxa, xiuxiuejar... heheh


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola Laia, gràcies per la benvinguda!
> Doncs sóc de Badalona..... català profund, ja veus..  Crec que això de la x és personal... ara mateix no tinc a mà ningú per comprovar-ho, però potser mon germà mateix ho diu com tu! Amb _xauxa_ ho deus dir sh perquè hi ha l'altra de seguida (bueno, m'ho he inventat.. ). A mi m'agrada molt aquest so: xauxa, xarxa, xiuxiuejar... heheh


 
De res, dona, jeje

Ei, aquesta teoria de "xauxa" és molt bona!!! Se m'acut "xixona" (com el turró mmm...) per posar un altre exemple... diria "shishona" també.
De fet crec que tens raó, perquè totes les "x" a principi de paraula les faig "ch": xocolata, xoc, xino-xano, xava ().


----------



## valerie

Em sembla que *xino-xano * es el nom del métode que feia servir la meva filla en la escola infantil


----------



## Roi Marphille

valerie said:
			
		

> Em sembla que *xino-xano *es el nom del métode que feia servir la meva filla en la escola infantil


Hola Valerie!
és molt possible. És una expressió molt popular i utilitzada sovint amb la canalla.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola betulina, benvinguda!!
> Ostres..., (perdona la indiscreció) d'on ets? Jo l'estic llegint ara en veu alta i em surt "chinu-chanu" enlloc de "shinu-shanu".
> Amb *xauxa* això ja no em passa... sí que la pronuncio com tu dius "xxxxxx"  jeje. A mi en aquest sentit sempre em va fer molta gràcia la paraula *xivarri*. La "x" en aquest cas la pronuncio com la "ch" castellana, però trobo que la paraula té el mateix encant que les altres dues, i, sí... sí que la trobo infantil, aquesta


 
  Benvinguda betulina, 

Jo també dic "chinu-chano"... si es que... però... dic "xauxa", més que res perquè és una paraula que no faig servir molt i per això la dec dir correctement... no? jaja

Mei


----------



## Laia

Exacte... és una d'aquelles paraules que no les dius, sino que les llegeixes 

P.D.: parlo per mi  No sé si és d'ús corrent per a vosaltres.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Exacte... és una d'aquelles paraules que no les dius, sino que les llegeixes
> 
> P.D.: parlo per mi  No sé si és d'ús corrent per a vosaltres.


 
Per mi no pas.

Vaig tenir un profesor de comptabilitat que feia servir aquesta paraula quan feiem xivarri a classe, bé, jo no feia xivarri, era una bona minyona...  
Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo xauxa sí que ho faig servir, en plan "això és xauxa, tu!"  tant en sentit positiu (tipus "que guai") però també en negatiu per dir... mmm... algo així com "això és can pixa!". Però potser m'ho invento..  heheh 

Això de la pronunciació de la x..... proveu-ho amb "xarxa", que és més corrent, a veure què us surt...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Jo xauxa sí que ho faig servir, en plan "això és xauxa, tu!"  tant en sentit positiu (tipus "que guai") però també en negatiu per dir... mmm... algo així com "això és can pixa!". Però potser m'ho invento..  heheh
> 
> Això de la pronunciació de la x..... proveu-ho amb "xarxa", que és més corrent, a veure què us surt...


 
Si! Jo he sentit (no sé on) i fent broma ho he dit! "Això es can pixa i rellisca!"  

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

No sé d'on vindrà la frase, però en castellà també es diu.

*chano**.**chano chano.**1.* loc. adv. coloq. p. us. Lentamente, paso a paso.


----------



## betulina

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No sé d'on vindrà deu venir la frase, però en castellà també es diu.
> 
> *chano**.**chano chano.**1.* loc. adv. coloq. p. us. Lentamente, paso a paso.


Hola, Diego,

una petita correcció. 

M'imagino que deu tenir la mateixa procedència que la forma catalana. La va dir en Roi al primer post:

[s. XX; de l'it. dial. _ciano-ciano_, variant genovesa de _piano-piano_ 'pla; calmós', reduplicat]

És el més plausible, si tenim en compte que vol dir el mateix i fins i tot es pronuncia igual.


----------



## antetodomuchacalma

Bon dia a tots:

    - No estic acostumat a escriure en catala, tindreu que perdonar les faltes...

    - M' agrada molt la expresio xino xano.Ha sigut molt grato descubrir la procedencia de la frase i per aixo estic contestant a Roi per el seu 1º missatge: hi ha hagut una gran relacio comercial entre Genova i Mallorca a la edat mitjana (per les rutes maritimes del mediterri). No es d'extranyar que pels ports de Mallorca els mariners italinas (genovesos, venecians, pisans, etc.) deixaren les seues frases fetes con nosaltres deixaren les nostres al sur de Italia quan la corona controlaba els reinos de Napols i Sicilia. He tigut la oportunitat de visitar Napols i me vaig quedar bocabadat per les expresions (i molts punts culturals) que compartim o que son molt proxims. 

   - TOT AIXO!!! salutacions per a tots


----------



## xarruc

Avui mateix ha aparegut un "xano-xano" en el meu llibre! Seria més a prop a chano-chano, piano-piano, etc. En italià es repeteixi la paraula sovint per renforçar-la mentre en Català em sembla més habitual tenir una petita differencia - (p.ex. baladrim-baladram, xerric-xerrac, i unes altres he llegit de tant en tant).

Per cert, en el grec.cat es posa xano-xano amb la definició i sota "_xino-xano_" posa una referència a "_xano-xano_", que indica que la segona és la versió més "normal".


----------

